
Get Lamp (Interactive Fiction Documentary by Jason Scott) - ddingus
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o15itQ_EhRo
======
veganjay
Thanks for the link.

FLOSS weekly had an episode about interactive fiction:

[https://twit.tv/shows/floss-weekly/episodes/408](https://twit.tv/shows/floss-
weekly/episodes/408)

~~~
ddingus
Thanks back! That show is new to me.

------
ddingus
I linked this today after following a lark, an idle session of ZORK presented
online.

These games meant a lot to me. They still do. It was fun to go back to that
world for a time.

Today, we have voice recognition, spatial sounds, etc...

Someone needs to revisit this art form.

